# AutoBlog funktioniert nicht!



## VeoDaM (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem ich habe vor einem Jahr mit Wow aufgehört und nun wieder angefangen (so vor 1 ein halb monaten) 
und seid dem habe ich blasc komplett aktualliesiert und alles eingestellt, nur irgendwie funktioniert der autblog in meinem profil nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte um Hilfe! danke


----------



## Abno (13. Dezember 2009)

Hyho, kurz und bündig mein Autoblog spinnt.
So wie es aus sieht werde ich jede Tag aufs neue Level 80

Hier gehts zu meinem Blog

Ich würde ja vermuten da wird ein Item nicht richtig erkannt.
Es könnte sich hierbei um meinen Stab handeln, dieser ist noch nicht aufgeführt, aber brandneu.

so long
Abno


----------



## VeoDaM (14. Dezember 2009)

echt ein super support hier von buffed, wofür so ein treath, wenn eh keiner antwortet?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2009)

Die buffed.de-Mitarbeiter haben bestimmt noch einiges anderes zu tun. Aber gelesen haben wird es schon einer haben.


----------



## Abno (15. Dezember 2009)

Hyho, kurz und bündig mein Autoblog spinnt.
So wie es aus sieht werde ich jede Tag aufs neue Level 80

Hier gehts zu meinem Blog

Ich würde ja vermuten da wird ein Item nicht richtig erkannt.
Es könnte sich hierbei um meinen Stab handeln, dieser ist noch nicht aufgeführt, aber brandneu.

so long
Abno


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2009)

Abno schrieb:


> Hyho, kurz und bündig mein Autoblog spinnt.
> So wie es aus sieht werde ich jede Tag aufs neue Level 80
> 
> Hier gehts zu meinem Blog
> ...




Der Stab hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh - der ist vorhanden. Merkwürdiges Problem - wir können grad maximal die Logfiles prüfen, was wie wo schief läuft. Aber der Hinweis bzgl. Charakter und Items ist schonmal hilfreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abno (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja es ist genau der Stab

Ach noch was ich hatte mal ne TestserverVersion von WoW drauf, die habe ich gelöscht und Blac legt mir jetzt immer wieder
und immer wieder die Pfad dahin an, das nerft auch etwas.....


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2009)

Abno schrieb:


> Ach noch was ich hatte mal ne TestserverVersion von WoW drauf, die habe ich gelöscht und Blac legt mir jetzt immer wieder
> und immer wieder die Pfad dahin an, das nerft auch etwas.....



Ich würde empfehlen den WoW-Launcher einmalig als Administrator auszuführen, damit der Hauptpfad für WoW in der Registry wieder auf die Originalversion gesetzt wird und anschließend bei BLASC2 nochmal den Pfad anpassen.


----------



## Abno (15. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen den WoW-Launcher einmalig als Administrator auszuführen, damit der Hauptpfad für WoW in der Registry wieder auf die Originalversion gesetzt wird und anschließend bei BLASC2 nochmal den Pfad anpassen.



Habe ich gemacht, Bzw Arbeite ich immer als Admin auf meinem Rechner ( Noch XP Pro ) in Blasc wurde der Pfad nie verändert.
Lösche ich den Pfad auf der Platte:

D:\Games\WoW Testrealm\World of Warcraft Public Test\Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler

dann legt ihn Blasc neu an.


Nachtrag:
Das Problem hierbei ist aber nicht so WIld der Autoblog ist eher Interessant.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2009)

Abno schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht, Bzw Arbeite ich immer als Admin auf meinem Rechner ( Noch XP Pro ) in Blasc wurde der Pfad nie verändert.
> Lösche ich den Pfad auf der Platte:
> 
> D:\Games\WoW Testrealm\World of Warcraft Public Test\Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler
> ...



Ja, aber steht in BLASC denn der Pfad zum Test- oder zum Live-Verzeichnis?


----------



## Abno (15. Dezember 2009)

In meinem Blasc steht der Pfand zum Live Server


----------



## Ollarek (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch mein Autoblog spinnt seit dem 10.12.2009, also seit dem Patch.
Auch bei mir ist es so, daß ich jeden Tag aufs neue Level 80 werde und auch Waffen und Sachen anlege
die ich schon immer angelegt hatte. 


http://my.buffed.de/user/372600/blog/?page=1


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2009)

Ollarek schrieb:


> Auch mein Autoblog spinnt seit dem 10.12.2009, also seit dem Patch.
> Auch bei mir ist es so, daß ich jeden Tag aufs neue Level 80 werde und auch Waffen und Sachen anlege
> die ich schon immer angelegt hatte.
> 
> ...



Das sollte behoben sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (17. Dezember 2009)

das mit dem ständig neu 80 werden kenne ich auch, allerdings betrifft es bei mir nur den charr, den ich als main markiert habe. bei den anderen gibts da keine probleme. das erste mal ist es am 12. 12. aufgetreten.


----------



## VeoDaM (18. Dezember 2009)

mein auto blog funktioniert immer noch nicht, blogt nichts neues ...


----------



## VeoDaM (7. Januar 2010)

mein autoblog funktioniert immer noch nicht nur einer meiner chars hat aufeinmal am 29dezember WoW's 5. geburtstag geblogt,
habe keine ahnung woran es liegt habe bei allen characteren autoblog aktiviert bin immer als administrator angemeldet. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## VeoDaM (28. Januar 2010)

?


----------

